# Low Power LED Light Bulbs



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

I'm going to be doing a lot of boondocking and was looking for ways to reserve battery power. I found these LED light bulb replacements and will be trying them out soon. I'll let you know how they work. They're expensive ($6.99) so I'm only trying 2 bulbs. That should give me enough of a taste to see if I want to order more.

http://autolumination.com/906.htm

Sorry, but you won't get my report for a looonnnggg time. After the Badlands, Custer State Park, Yellowstone, and the Rockies.









Have any of you other guys tried LED light bulbs?

Jim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Have a good trip. Hope the new bulbs work for you. Let us know! We'll be waiting for a nice long trip report when you return! I love to hear about Yellowstone!


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I will also be waiting to hear the report. It says the light beam is focused like a flashlight, will this work to illuminate in a light fixture light the clear bulbs do, seems like it wouldn't work very well.

I have been considering changing out the brake/turn signal lights with LED style. the factory style just aren't as bright as the LED style. I have been thinking 2 red for stop lights and a yellow turn light in the middle. I love how bright the LED lights are. Will see what products are available first.

The interior LED idea sounds good, even the different colors. I wonder if the amber color would work like a bug light bulb.

Will be waiting.........


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

Great idea. So far all I have is a LED flashlight. They work great and are extremely bright. The light has a slight blue tint to it.

Enjoy your trip and can't wait for your feedback









Thor


----------



## Coast_Guard_Family (Jul 13, 2004)

Sounds like a great idea, let us know how it works out.


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Hi. I'm back from a wonderful trip.

Light Bulb review:

Good

Burns cool
Low power use
Blue Tint (seems to light things up very naturally)
Not Glaring / Not too bright

Bad

Light shines mostly out the end (still diffuses pretty well from fixture)
General illumination is only about as bright as another fixture where I replaced the bulbs with 4 watt bulbs.

Summary:

I like them. They give off a nice light. I will not be replacing all of my bulbs with these for the simple fact that they don't give off enough light (this is probably mainly because the light is focused in a beam). The factory original lights are very bright (to the point that many have complained they are too bright). I like having those very bright bulbs in the cooking area and over the table. I may replace some more of the lights over the beds and other general areas with these LED bulbs.

Hope some of you find this useful.

Jim


----------

